# Christmas Hat



## Little Pokey Winston (Oct 22, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find a tiny santa hat for my hedgehog for christmas pictures?


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I saw one at Dollar Tree Saturday...it was part of a Santa outfit for wine bottles, actually, but looked to be the perfect size. Good luck with keeping it on :lol:


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yesss that's what I have!! My dad had one of his wine bottles all dressed up in this weird Santa outfit so I stole the hat haha! Its great


----------



## colby'smommy (Oct 4, 2014)

At the dollar store they had these tiny Santa hats glued onto jingle bells. I just carefully removed the hat off the bell and it looks perfect!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Or you could make your own with toilet paper tubes and yarn. 
Video



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=947644925263965



Step by step
http://www.handimania.com/diy/little-yarn-hats.html

Use red, white, and green yarn and it looks very Christmas-y.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

That. is. adorable !


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Here we see a young, adorably cute model hedgehog demonstrating the relative size and design of my finished army of hats. The end product will be used to decorate my collection of toy hedgehogs, hopefully for a proper holiday photo. (Of course shortly after this picture was taken, Qwerty flipped the mini hats in multiple directions, tipped the big one over, tried to eat it, anointed vigorously, then fell asleep inside said large hat)


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like Qwerty had a Hedgie Merry Christmas celebration!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the Querty story!


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

The wine bottle ones work perfectly!! Then just super glue or sew a little piece of ribbon or loose elastic for it to stay on


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I used fleece to make a Christmas hat it was incredibly easy I just glued it together (see link to blog in my signature for pics)


----------

